# Neu Pc-Anschaffung



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Huhu liebe Buffed Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr von diesem Pc haltet:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hm24+gamin...eon+4870#navbar

Diesem hinzu wollte ich noch ein Windows 7 Home Premium SB 32 Bit fügen, was mich weitere 79,90 kosten würde.

Dieser Pc sollte dann aber auch 3 Jahre oder länger halten.
Da ich dieses Angebot sehr gut fand wollte ich nun mal eure Meinung dazu wissen. Damit will ich dann zum Beispiel Devine Devinity Ego Draconis, WoW, oder NfS Shift spielen, also spiele, die etwas anspruchsvoller in ihrer Engine sind.

Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Meinungen.

MfG


----------



## painschkes (10. Oktober 2009)

_Man sieht den Link leider nicht - am besten sagst du mal den Namen damit wir selber schauen können. 

Aber egal was auch immer das für ein PC ist , ich würd dir eher zu was selbst zusammengestellten raten..

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Soll dann "nur" ein Betriebssystem dazu? Oder auch Maus/Tastatur? Soll er zusammengebaut ankommen?

_


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, wird ich nicht kaufen. Das Mainboard taugt nichts und beim Netzteil wird wohl auch billiger Schrott verbaut sein. Außerdem solltest du schon Windows 64bit nehmen, alles andere wäre da sinnlos.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Also, es sollte "nur" ein Betriebssystem dabei sein, mit Word etc..
Da ich schon eine Hochqualitative Maus und Tastatur, und ein Boxensystem besitze.
Nur halt mein Pc ist ziemlich Schrott/veraltet.
Hmm..über was selbst zusammengestelltes habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Fertig zusammmengebaut sollte er schon ankommen.
Meine Anforderungen an eben diesen Pc wären dann:
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 mb
Prozessor: Denke, vielleicht so ein Quad Core mit 4x 2,5 oder soetwas in der Richtung
Festplatte: Irgendwas mit 500 Gb, da ich nochnichtmal meine 200g ausreitze =)
Grafikkarte: Von welchem Hersteller wäre mir eig. egal. Ideal wäre Irgendeine NVidia mit 1024
Betreibssystem: Von Windows Vista halte ich nichts, Windows 7 durfte ich schon testen. Also, Windows 7 ( Home oder so)
Einen leisen Lüfter, und sonst habe ich eigentlich keine speziellen Wünsche.

Die Preisklasse liegt so bei ca. 600 Euro, die ich zur Verfügung habe.

MfG


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Grafikkarte extra von hier bestellen:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert

Im Paket sind zwei separate Gehäuselüfter mitbestellt. Im Gehäuse ist vorn allerdings schon einer installiert. Du müsstest also anrufen und sagen, daß sie im Gehäuse die zwei Scythe-Lüfter installieren sollen.
Und zwar einen vorn und der andere hinten. An der Seite nichts. Den Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse sollen sie in die Tonne treten.

Preis ca. 640 Euro. Aber der wäre schön leise. Für ca. 20 Euro mehr würde es dann für den 940er reichen, mit 3 Ghz. Aber auch der 920er ist pfeilschnell. Oder für zusätzliche ca. 45 Euro, also 685 Euro + Versand wäre es dann ein 945er mit neuen AM3-Chipsatz und 4 GB DDR3-Ram.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte extra von hier bestellen:
> 
> http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert
> 
> ...




Ja, ich nehme das mit den 600 &#8364; nicht so streng. Das könnten dann auch ruhig 50 oder 60 &#8364; mehr sein oder so..^^
Allerdings verstehe ich nichts so ganz was du mit dem Post oben drüber meinst:
Also, denn Pc bei hardwareversand nehmen, aber die Graffikkarte von dieser Webseite bestellen. Meinst du dann damit, das hardwareversand die von der Webseite bestellt, und die dann miteinbaut, und halt den Lüfter vom gehäuse in die Tonne treten sollen, und dann die mitgelieferten nehmen sollen??
Und wenn dann einfach den teureren nehmen, auf die 30 &#8364; oder so kommts auch nich mehr drauf an. Also wenn der eine besser ist dann  halt grade denn für 20 &#8364; mehr nehmen oder?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Grafikkarte wird natürlich nicht eingebaut. Die kommt ja von einer ganz anderen Firma. Die müssest dann du einbauen. Aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein. Die wird nur in den PCI-Express-Slot gesteckt.
Auf dem Mainboard gibt es nur diesen einen Slot der passt. Und da wird sie reingesteckt. Danach wird sie mit 2x 6pin Stromsteckern vom Netzteil verbunden. Auch hier gibt es keine Verwechslungsgefahr.
Es gibt nur diese zwei Stecker die passen. Und du wirst sie leicht erkennen.

Du kannst natürlich auch die Grafikkarte bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen. Aber da du es leise haben möchtest, wäre die von Edelgrafikkarten halt ideal, weil sie, wie der Name schon sagt, veredelt wurde.
Die haben das Bios manipuliert und die Spannung gesenkt, was somit in einer niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahl resultiert. Für 130 Euro ist sie außerdem extrem günstig. Bei Hardwareversand.de müssest du auch 130 Euro bezahlen und hättest dann aber eine Standardkarte.

Und bei den zwei Lüftern geht es wie gesagt um die Gehäuselüfter, welche ich mitberechnet habe. Das sind extrem hochwertige Lüfter, daß Stück für 10 Euro. Das Gehäuse an sich kostet nur 30 Euro, dann kannst du dir vorstellen, was der dort standardmäßig verbaute Lüfter wert ist. Das ist ein 50 Cent Billigprodukt und somit Abfall für Leute, die es leise haben wollen. Anstelle diesen Lüfters sollen sie einen der beiden Scythe montieren. Und den anderen Scythe sollen sie hinten montieren. Der Lüfter vorn wird saugend montiert und der hintere blasend, so das ein guter Airflow entsteht. Aber so schlau werden sie dann selbst sein.

Zum Thema besseren Prozessor: Also, den 920er, den habe ich schon selbst für einen Freund verbaut. In meinen Augen lässt er immo keine Wünsche offen. 2,8 Ghz Quadcore.
Für 20 Euro wäre es dann der Phenom II 940 mit 3 Ghz.

Und für ca. 45 Euro Aufpreis wäre dann ein 945er möglich, der auch nur 3 Ghz hat, aber der neuen Generation angehört. Das heißt, du hättest dann für die 45 Euro auch ein anderes Mainboard dabei, nämlich AM3-Sockel, anstelle von AM2+ und anstelle von 4 GB DDR2-Ram wären es dann 4 GB DDR3-Ram. Vom 945er gibt es außerdem ein sehr sparsames Model mit 95 Watt TDP anstelle der sonst üblichen 125 Watt.

Der Performance-Gewinn allein durch die neue Plattform, also DDR3-Ram und schnelleren HTL ist aber arg zu vernachlässigen. Bei gleicher Taktfrequenz kannst du da lediglich mit wenigen Prozent rechnen.
Es ginge dann mehr um das Gefühl, die neueste Plattform zu kaufen, anstatt da unterm Strich wirklich spürbar Mehrperformance rauskommt. Evtl. noch der Aspekt Zukunftssicherheit, da du später DDR3-Ram z.b. eher wieder verwenden könntest, als DDR2-Ram.

Aber das ist auch zu vernachlässigen. Egal ob 920er AM2+, 940er AM2+ oder 945er AM3, alle wirst du locker 3 Jahre und mehr für alle Spiele verwenden können. Und wenn du irgendwann (ich weiß ja nicht, in welcher Frequenz du so aufrüstest) was neues kaufst, dann wird es AM2+ und AM3 wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr geben. Und DDR3-Ram wird man dann wahrscheinlich hinterher geschmissen bekommen, weil es schon DDR4 gibt.

Soviel zu meinen Überlegungen. Du kannst natürlich auch sagen, ich lasse den 920er und lege dafür etwas bei der Grafikkarte drauf. Wobei eine GTX260 im Moment sicherlich für alles dicke reicht. Hab selbst so eine und bisher in keinen Spiel Probleme gehabt. Aber die Grafikkarte ist in Spielen einfach das wichtigste Glied. Klar kannst du keine Highend-Karte kaufen und dann eine Billig-CPU verbauen. Das muss irgendwo schon zusammenpassen.

Aber tendenziell sollte man als Zocker immer am meisten in die Graka investieren. Von der CPU her reicht ein 920er für sämtliche Games dicke und das noch für lange Zeit, da bin ich mir sicher.
Wie du es jetzt im Endeffekt machst, liegt bei dir.

Das Paket ist jetzt halt nicht nur auf Performance, sondern auch auf Qualität abgestimmt, auch hinsichtlich Lautstärke. Du kannst auch sagen, scheiß auf Lautstärke. Dann hast du schon wieder 35 Euro, die du in Rohleistung investieren kannst. Oder du investierst noch zusätzlich um die Lautstärke zu senken. ^^

Mir persönlich ist Lautstärke sehr wichtig. Wenn du neben meinen PC sitzt, dann wirst du ihn nicht wahrnehmen. Auch mit einer Wasserkühlung wirst du die Lautstärke nicht toppen können.
So, genug getextet. Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht zu sehr abgetriftet und habe dich jetzt komplett verwirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Ein wirklich großes danke an dich!!
Nun verstehe ich auch was du meinst.
Also ich fasse dich nochmal zusammen, und hoffe, du bestätigts es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also: Ich kaufe mir bei hardwareversand den geposteten pc zusammen, dann bestell ich mir die GraKa und bau die dann seperat ein. Die anderen Kühler, schmeiß ich dann weg und bau die besseren ein.
Und was Prozessor angeht: Ich glaub ich hol mir den 940er.

*Edit:/*Könntest du vllt. hinschreiben, wie was zugeordnet ist? weil ich finde z.b bei hardwareversand unter der pc konfiguration nicht das gehäuse, oder die lüfter, zwar in der generellen suche, aber wie kann ich die dann zu dem pc zusammenbau hinzufügen? Bei den Kühlern ginge das ja noch, aber bei dem Gehäuse?...
Und wie kann ich das ganze dann überhaupt dort ohne GraKa bestellen? da kommt dann immer: sie haben noch keine GraKa ausgewählt.
Sorrry, für den ganzen aufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nein, die Lüfter sind bei Hardwareversand.de mitbestellt. Es wäre alles von Hardwareversand, außer die Grafikkarte. Und allein diese müsstest du dann auch einbauen. Die beiden Lüfter, von denen ich rede,
also die hier http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...d=42&ref=13, die sollen die bei Hardwareversand.de direkt miteinbauen. Es wäre ja Krampf, wenn du die nachträglich installieren müsstest. Denn, die Jungs von Hardwareversand.de bauen den PC ja eh zusammen.

Vom Gehäuse habe ich das hier gewählt: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...07&agid=633

Ob es dir gefällt, musst du wissen. Das ist jetzt kein Muss, du kannst alterntiv natürlich auch ein anderes nehmen. Für den Preis ist das hier aber sehr gut und ich finde es auch sehr schick.
Wenn du dir die Beschreibung vom Gehäuse durchliest, dann wirst du feststellen, daß man darin diverse Gehäuselüfter installieren kann. Einer ist bereits vorinstalliert. Diesen sollen sie durch einen der Scythe tauschen, während sie den zweiten Scythe gleich auf der Rückseite anbringen sollen.

Genau das würde ich vor dem Kauf abklären. Wenn sie die zwei Lüfter einfach nur sie mit ins Paket legen, dann wäre das ja Schwachsinn. Schwachsinn, den ich den Jungs von HWV aber durchaus zutrauen würde.
Deswegen anrufen und sagen, Lüfter vom Gehäuse entfernen und die zwei Scythe je vorn und hinten einbauen. Seitlich kein Lüfter.

Oder du schreibst es beim Bestellvorgang in die Textbox, welche für Bemerkungen vorgesehen ist. Ich würde sichergehen und anrufen.

Jo, so würde das aussehen.

Und dann hättest du einen durchwegs hochwertigen PC, ohne Sparfallen, wie sie bei der Version von Notebooksbilliger.de zu finden waren. Allerdings kommst du an den Preis halt nicht ganz ran.
Der bei Notebooksbilliger.de war auch schon ein 945er AM3. Dafür halt mit schrottigen Netzteil, sehr billigen Chipsatz, ohne hochwertige Zusatzlüfter und auch schlechteren Ram. Und die Festplatte wird auch nicht an die F3 von Samsung hinkommen. Und die CPU wird da lediglich mit dem lauten Boxed-Kühler gekühlt.

Mit Betriebsystem läuft es dann sogar fast auf den gleichen Preis heraus.

Achja: Solltest du bestellen, dann alles über diese Seite hier suchen und von dort aus für jedes Teil in den Shop gehen und in den Warenkorb legen. Denn dann hast du billigere Preise.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich will doch den Pc bei hardwareversand über die Pc-Konfiguration zusammenstellen und dann bestellen oder?
Und das geht doch nur wenn ich unter der Pc-KKonfiguration unter Gehäuse ohne Netzteil gehe und mir eins raussuche oder? und da find ich das unter der suche nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, daß geht auch mit Geizhals. Und der Konfigurator ist eh buggy. Du kannst alles über Geizhals finden und dann von dort aus zu Hardwareversand.de gehen. Dann legst du es in den Warenkorb und gehst wieder zu Geizhals. Du wirst von Hardwareversand.de dann lokal bei dir ein Session-Cookie bekommen. Und durch dieses Cookie wird bei jeden Eintritt zum Shop Hardwareversand das Zeug, welches du zuvor in den Warenkorb gelegt hast, auch weiterhin vorhanden sein.

Wenn nicht, dann probier es öfters. Irgendwann geht es dann. Wenn du Probleme hast oder irgendwas nicht finden kannst, dann helfe ich dir. Sag einfach bescheid. Auf jedenfall sparst du so einige Euro.
Denn Hardwareversand ist clever. Die checken, ob du von Geizhals kommst oder direkt eingestiegen bist und zeigen dir dann unterschiedliche Preise an. Das machen viele Shops so, weil sie bei den Preissuchmaschinen immer ganz oben stehen wollen.

Und alles was du dann noch machen musst ist, den Service Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb zu legen. Aber den Konfigurator vergiss mal lieber.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Tut mir wirlich leid, das ich nich so schnell das hier so check, ich habs vielmehr mit software als mit Hardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich prob das mal.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

np


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Ah, ich glaube jetzt hab ich es gechekt:
Ich gehe bei geizhals auf die Suche, such mir den entsprechenden Artikel, scroll runter bei hardwareversand, klick drauf, und bei hardwareversand dann in den warenkorb, bis ich alles hab das dann so wiederholen.
Richtig?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jo, genau. Und durch das Cookie sollte das alte Zeug bei jedem neuen öffnen der Url von HWV noch im Korb sein. Wenn nicht, dann versuch es öfters. Zeig dann nochmal die Liste, bevor du abschickst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich aber auch bei Hardwareversand mein Zeug über die SuFu mir zusammensuchen, noch Zusammenbau und Installation reinpacken, und dann bestellen? Bauen mir die das dann alles zusammen, auch wenn keine GraKa dabei ist?
Weil wenn die das machen, kann ich auch gleich die GraKa von edel grafikkarten kaufen und dann einbauen, und dann hätte ich ihn.
Wieviel spare ich denn, wenn ich das ganze mit geizhals mache?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel du sparst. Müsste man beides vergleichen. Ich schätze, daß es zwischen 20-40 Euro sind. Das variiert auch immer täglich. Bei einer ATI5850 habe ich die Tage z.b. einen Unterschied von 30 Euro entdeckt, für ein und die selbe Karte.

Woran scheitert es denn?

Und ja, sie bauen das Ding auch ohne Karte zusammen. Allerdings würde ich nur Zusammenbau nehmen. Installieren kannst du doch selbst, oder? Willst du wirklich dafür Geld bezahlen?

Edit: ich würde übrigens den Prozzi nehmen, wenn du eh den 940er nehmen wolltest. Denn der 955er kostet nur 6 Euro mehr. Das macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett.

Hier der Vergleich:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...5&agid=1242

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...15&agid=597


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel du sparst. Müsste man beides vergleichen. Ich schätze, daß es zwischen 20-40 Euro sind. Das variiert auch immer täglich. Bei einer ATI5850 habe ich die Tage z.b. einen Unterschied von 30 Euro entdeckt, für ein und die selbe Karte.
> 
> Woran scheitert es denn?
> 
> ...



Ja ok, wenn es sich nur um 20-40 € handelt, die ich sparen könnte, dann lasse ich die arbeit einfach, geh auf hardwareversand, such mir die teile per suche zusammen, und nehm dann auch den 955er.
Nehm dann noch den Zusammenbau und dann wars das. Installation stimmt, kann ich auch locker alleine.
Wie war das dann nochmal mit den 2 Kühlern, also erst das angebot zusammenstellen und dann abschicken, und dann bei denen anrufen und sagen das sie denn Kühler der drin ist wegschmeißen sollen und stattdessen die beiden einbauen sollen?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sogar wenn es nur 10 Euro wären, würde ich es so machen. Das macht doch kaum Mehraufwand. Womit hast du denn Schwierigkeiten? Die 2 Minuten Mehraufwand rentieren sich doch allemal.
Für die 10 Euro bestellst du dir morgen abend eine Pizza, oder was weiß ich. Und wenn es 40 Euro sind, dann bestellst du vier Sonntage am Abend Pizza.

Findest du das Zeug nicht? Ich kann dir ja dabei helfen, musst nur sagen, wo das Problem liegt.

Zu den Lüftern: Also, daß sind Gehäuselüfter, keine Kühler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, du bestellst und schreibst dann unter Bemerkung gleich dazu, daß sie davon jeweils einen vorn und den anderen hinten verbauen sollen. Und der standardmäßig verbaute Frontlüfter soll raus.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann mach ich das dort mit der Bemerkung dazu, aber ich find das mit geizhals nicht, weil wenn dort z.B 4096MB G-Skill xyz eingebe, finde ich es dort nicht, weil es dort anders heißt.
Naja, für heute lass ich das Thema mal auf sich beruhen, ich geh schlafen. Morgen schreib ich wieder dazu.
Echt großes danke schonmal an dich!! Brauch trotzdem noch hilfe -.-" xD
bis morgen gn8


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Prozessor: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a415253.html

Ram: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a312960.html

Mainboard: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a397999.html

Festplatte: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a447077.html

Gehäuse: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a461085.html

CPU-Kühler: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452310.html

Gehäuselüfter: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a187161.html

OS: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a458487.html

Brenner: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a438903.html

Das Netzteil geht leider nur direkt.


----------



## exill (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, jetzt ist es auch für MICH kein Problem mehr.
Aber nun gibt es nurnoch eines: wenn ich auf die links klick komme ich auf geizhals mit dem artikel, dann scrolle ich runter und klicke dann auf hardwareversand, und auf hardwareversand dann auf in den warenkorb. beim nächsten artikel ist mein warenkorb dann aber wieder leer? o.O
Aber sonst hab ich das verstanden.
Ich mach das so über geizhals, und dann wenn ich alles bei hardwareversand hab,bestell ich das dort, schreib dsa mit dem Lüfter in die Bermerkungen Box, udn dann bestell ich  noch die GraKa, und bau die in und fertig.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, daß müsste schon gehen. Wenn es nicht geht, dann versuche es mehrmals. Einfach schließen und nochmal über Geizhals rein. Dein Browser sollte aber auf jedenfall so eingestellt sein, daß er Cookies akzeptiert. Denn da wird die ID gespeichert und beim neuen Verbinden frägt der Server dann das Cookie ab und lädt deinen Warenkorb von der Datenbank. Sollte eigentlich gehen. Bei mir funzt es, allerdings muss man es manchmal mehrmals versuchen.


----------



## exill (11. Oktober 2009)

Es geht jetzt glaub ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jop, sieht gut aus.


----------



## exill (11. Oktober 2009)

Mit dem Rechner-Zusammenbau und der Grafikkarte, und allem drum und dran komme ich auf 667,48&#8364; für einen echt geilen Pc.
Also, jetzt hab ich es fasst geschafft.
Nurnoch die Grafikkarte von edel-grafikkarten bestellen, und das andere im warenkorb bestellen, dort in den Bermerkungen Kasten das mit den Lüftern hinschreiben, warten bis alles da ist, und dann, die Grafikkarte einbauen und fertig. Oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jop, so würde es passen.


----------



## exill (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jop, so würde es passen.




Danke, einen echt großen Dank für all deine Bemühungen und deine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Gerne


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

Sry das ich hier nochmal poste, der Thread ist ja schon verstaubt, aber mir ist nochmal was aufgefallen:


Klos schrieb:


> Zum Thema besseren Prozessor: Also, den 920er, den habe ich schon selbst für einen Freund verbaut. In meinen Augen lässt er immo keine Wünsche offen. 2,8 Ghz Quadcore.
> Für 20 Euro wäre es dann der Phenom II 940 mit 3 Ghz.
> 
> Und für ca. 45 Euro Aufpreis wäre dann ein *945er* möglich, der auch nur 3 Ghz hat, aber der neuen Generation angehört. Das heißt, du hättest dann für die 45 Euro auch ein *anderes Mainboard* dabei, nämlich *AM3-Sockel*, anstelle von AM2+ und anstelle von* 4 GB DDR2-Ram* wären es dann *4 GB DDR3-Ram*. Vom 945er gibt es außerdem ein sehr sparsames Model mit *95 Watt TDP anstelle der sonst üblichen 125 Watt*.
> ...


Heißt das dann das ich ein anderes Mainbord, ein anderes Netzteil, und ein anderen Arbeitsspeicher nehmen muss oder wie?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

exill schrieb:


> Sry das ich hier nochmal poste, der Thread ist ja schon verstaubt, aber mir ist nochmal was aufgefallen:
> 
> Heißt das dann das ich ein anderes Mainbord, ein anderes Netzteil, und ein anderen Arbeitsspeicher nehmen muss oder wie?


Von den Screens die du oben gepostet hast stimmt alles, DDR2 Speicher und Am2+ Board, das passt. Warte aber noch eine Woche dann wird der Phenom II 955 nochmal 25 Euro billiger. Die 25 Euro würde ich nochmal in ein anderes Gehäuse investieren. Das, was du hast, ist zwar klasse verarbeitet aber etwas klein.

Nimm lieber dieses: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=631


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Von den Screens die du oben gepostet hast stimmt alles, DDR2 Speicher und Am2+ Board, das passt. Warte aber noch eine Woche dann wird der Phenom II 955 nochmal 25 Euro billiger. Die 25 Euro würde ich nochmal in ein anderes Gehäuse investieren. Das, was du hast, ist zwar klasse verarbeitet aber etwas klein.
> 
> Nimm lieber dieses: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=631



Nein, nein, nein, ich will ja schon den 955er. Und das ist doch ein AM3 Sockel oder? heißt doch ich brauch das neu, was ich oben geschrieben habe oder?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (24. Oktober 2009)

exill schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, ich will ja schon den 955er. Und das ist doch ein AM3 Sockel oder? heißt doch ich brauch das neu, was ich oben geschrieben habe oder?


Ja, der 955 wird in der nächsten Zeit im Preis gesenkt, das mit dem Gehäuse bezog sich auf das Xigmatek Asgard, was in deiner Zusammenstellung drin ist, dieses würde ich durch ein Xigmatek Midgarde ersezten.


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

xD
Nein, das war nicht auf das Gehäuse bezogen, sondern dadrauf, das wenn ich mir den 955er hole, ich mir dann doch auch ein neues Netzteil, einen neuen Arbeitsspeicher und ein neues Motherbord/Mainbord holen muss. Oder?


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Der 955er passt in AM3 und auch in die meisten AM2+ Boards, wenn diese den 955er explizit untersützen. Aber die volle Bandbreite seines Hypter-Transport-Links (Anbindung CPU -> Peripherie) steht ihm nur zur Verfügung, wenn du ein AM3-Board hast. Was aber nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt.

Mit dem Netzteil hat das erstmal nichts zu tun. Das muss halt generell genug Saft haben und da ist der Hauptverbrauch bei der Grafikkarte zu suchen. Auch muss es die entsprechenden Anschlüsse haben, so das du nicht gezwungen bist, mit Adaptern zu handieren.

AM2+ ist DDR2-Ram und AM3 ist DDR3-Ram.

Auf was beziehst du dich eigentlich gerade, auf das Bild von oben?


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

Mir geht es um das von dir gesagte, was mich ein wenig verwirrt:



> Und für ca. 45 Euro Aufpreis wäre dann ein 945er möglich, der auch nur 3 Ghz hat, aber der neuen Generation angehört. Das heißt, du hättest dann für die 45 Euro auch ein anderes Mainboard dabei, nämlich AM3-Sockel, anstelle von AM2+ und anstelle von 4 GB DDR2-Ram wären es dann 4 GB DDR3-Ram. Vom 945er gibt es außerdem ein sehr sparsames Model mit 95 Watt TDP anstelle der sonst üblichen 125 Watt.
> 
> Der Performance-Gewinn allein durch die neue Plattform, also DDR3-Ram und schnelleren HTL ist aber arg zu vernachlässigen. Bei gleicher Taktfrequenz kannst du da lediglich mit wenigen Prozent rechnen.
> Es ginge dann mehr um das Gefühl, die neueste Plattform zu kaufen, anstatt da unterm Strich wirklich spürbar Mehrperformance rauskommt. Evtl. noch der Aspekt Zukunftssicherheit, da du später DDR3-Ram z.b. eher wieder verwenden könntest, als DDR2-Ram.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nö, also wie gesagt: Du kannst in das Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, welches auch oben in der Zusammenstellung ist, einen 945 als auch einen 955 einbauen.
Dann aber mit DDR2-Ram. Das geht deswegen, weil der 945/955er einen Speichercontroller für DDR2 als auch DDR3 hat. Das ist den also wurst. Nur der HTL ist wie gesagt dann leicht beschnitten.

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, das du noch ca. 15 Euro z.b. für ein Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P drauflegen kannst. Das ist dann ein AM3-Board. Hier musst du dann DDR3-Ram verbauen, der auch ca. 20-30 Euro teurer ist, als DDR2-Ram und halt geringfügige Performance-Vorteile bringt.

Wie du es machst, ist dir überlassen. Alte Plattform mit 955er und DDR2-Ram, oder neue Plattform AM3 mit 955er und DDR3-Ram, was halt dann ungefähr die 45 Euro Aufpreis bedeuten würde, gegenüber der Zusammenstellung von oben. Das ganze würde vielleicht 5% Performance bringen und wäre dann hält etwas zukunftssicherer, da du tendeziell eher den DDR3-Ram in ein paar Jahren wieder verwenden könntest, wenn du mal wieder aufrüstest.

Aber gehen tut beides.


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..gut, dann belass ich das glaub ich so, und leg nurnoch das Gehäuse drauf:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...=631&apop=2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2009)

_Super Wahl ;-)_


----------



## exill (24. Oktober 2009)

Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (25. Oktober 2009)

Ähh lol?
Ich wollte mir grade die oben gepostete Graka kaufen, dann steht da das:
http://edel-grafikkarten.de/index.php?page=404
Nicht gefunden.
Was jetzt?
Kann ich auch einfach die nehmen:
GTX 260 GSPE 630 | Referenz-Design 	

?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Klar, warum nicht.


----------



## exill (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich mein ist die besser oder schlechter oder wie?^^


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen. 

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Palit-Gainward

die obere hat nen effizienteren Lüfter aber bläst die warme Abluft nicht ganz so effizient nach außen, wie z.b. die hier

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...Referenz-Design

Von der Leistung her nehmen sich beide so gut wie nichts. Welche jetzt leiser arbeitet ist schwer zu sagen. Beide wurden gut getestet. Ich denke, du machst mit keiner etwas falsch.
Müsste ich mich für eine entscheiden, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich zur unteren tendieren.

Du könntest allerdings auch eine der neuen ATI nehmen, die es inzwischen gibt:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/ATI/HD-5770/HD...ilver-5-Edition


----------



## exill (25. Oktober 2009)

Gut, hier nochmal eine Prüfung, bevor ich es endlich abschicke, und ich euch in Ruhe lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Teile:

01.) Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt
02.) LG GH22LS bare schwarz
03.) Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
04.) Scythe S-Flex Gehäuselüfter 800rpm
05.) Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
06.) Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
07.) Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX
08.) 4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8500/1066,CL 5
09.) AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
10.) Rechner - Zusammenbau
11.) Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
12.) GTX 260 GSPE 630 | Referenz-Design 	

Kosten:

01.) 55,58  €
02.) 31,16  €
03.) 72,44  €
04.) 21,70  € (2x 10,85 €)
05.) 15,89  €
06.) 40,23  €
07.) 54,85  €
08.) 65,88  €
09.) 138,79 €
10.) 20,00  €
11.) 60,07  €
12.) 149,00 €

-Insgesamt 725,59 €

Richtig?


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Jo, würde passen.


----------



## Snipz (25. Oktober 2009)

STOP!

Ich hab da ein besseren PC für dich,ist sogar Highend und hat ne bessere GraKa,selbst der Prozessor ist besser und aht sienen eigenen Kühler.
Kannst alles bei HArdwareversand.de bestellen,die bauen dir das auch für 20€ zusammen.
Nur das Betriebssystem musst du halt draufspielen.

Hier ist dein PC:

*AMD*


CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 945 ~152€​
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2
~ 32€​
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H, 790GX                         ~113€​
Arbeitsspeicher : Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5~ 50€​
Grafikkarte : Club 3D Radeon HD 4890~158€​
Netzteil : be quiet Straight Power 450W    ~ 63€​
Festplatte :Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB, 32MB Cache~ 66€​
Laufwerk : LG Electronics GH20NS bulk              ~ 19€​
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster~ 67€​ --------------------------------------

 Summe:                                                            720€​


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mir erklären warum ein PII 945 besser sein soll als ein PII 955 BE?


----------



## Snipz (25. Oktober 2009)

Nun wie mans nimmt,anscheinend möchte er SPiele spielen,deswegen nimmt man eben eine bessere Grafikkarte.
Nun denn mein Zusammenbau ist etwas älter,da kann er sich wahrscheinlich auch noch die 955er besorgen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja schon fast peinlich was der Kerl hier macht. Keine Ahnung von garnichts, aber meinen Leuten nen Rechner vorschreiben zu müssen :>

Hör einfach auf Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Oktober 2009)

Snipz schrieb:


> Nun wie mans nimmt,anscheinend möchte er SPiele spielen,deswegen nimmt man eben eine bessere Grafikkarte.
> Nun denn mein Zusammenbau ist etwas älter,da kann er sich wahrscheinlich auch noch die 955er besorgen.



Dann stell was aktuelles zusammen bevor du jemandem was falsches empfiehlst.


----------



## EspCap (25. Oktober 2009)

Snipz, wenn man deine Zusammenstellungen googelt findet man heraus dass du sie wohl aus diesem Forum hast : http://board.3dl.am/thread.php?threadid=103090
Kleiner Hinweis am Rande, der Thread wurde vor 3 Monaten das letzte mal aktualisiert.... da hat sich einiges getan seitdem.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Kommst du dann auch beim TE vorbei und installierst den Mugen 2? Weil Hardwareversand macht das nämlich nicht, daß Ding ist zu schwer. Und ob der TE in der Lage ist bzw. Lust hat, den kompletten Rechner wieder auseinander zu nehmen, was bei der Montage eines Mugen unumgänglich ist, das bezweifel ich.


----------



## exill (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre auf Klos, der hat viel mehr Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen dank.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (25. Oktober 2009)

und is auch nur ne Spinpoint F1 drin und wozu ein board mit onboard graka


----------



## exill (26. Oktober 2009)

???
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt - die haben wohl in den letzten Tagen an ihrer Webseite rumgeschraubt was??
Jetzt gibt es sie wieder:
http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert
aber was soll ich dazu nehmen?
BIOS Optimierung
Kühler-Umbau
WLP-Upgrade
??
Und was für eine Edition dann?


----------



## Klos1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Naja, wenn Edelgrafikkarten und GTX260 dann würde ich bei der hier bleiben:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...Referenz-Design

Das Bios ist da ja schon modifiziert.

Was auch noch eine Überlegung wäre, falls ATI:

- 5770 wie oben erwähnt

oder 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2930/his_...card/index.html

ist im Preis recht ähnlich:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a460018.html


----------



## exill (26. Oktober 2009)

So, dieser Pc ist jetzt bestellt, wenn er da ist melde ich mich nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



01.) Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt
02.) LG GH22LS bare schwarz
03.) Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
04.) Scythe S-Flex Gehäuselüfter 800rpm
05.) Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
06.) Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
07.) Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX
08.) 4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8500/1066,CL 5
09.) AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
10.) Rechner - Zusammenbau
11.) Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
12.) GTX 260 GSPE 630 | Referenz-Design


----------



## Yaggoth (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin persönlich von der 5750 und der 5770 wenig bis gar nicht überzeugt. Die meisten Tester schreiben, dass sie für DX11 wohl zu wenig Power haben und dabei nicht gerade unglaublich günstig sind. Die 5750 ist sogar meist schwächer als die GTS 250 -_-


----------

